# Mastermind Meets The Husqvarna 395XP



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

Here we go.........a damn nice 395XP sitting on the bench.







Here's the low down for the number crunchers.....

Stock compression 155psi

Without a base gasket....

Squish: .025
Exhaust: 104°
Transfers: 119.5°
Intake: 77°


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

The jug before being molested......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 14, 2012)

This should be fun.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's the material I've been using for the last few mandrels.






Setting up to cut a 56mm mandrel.




'

Shaving the cylinder base.






Setting up to cut the squish band.






And done...


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

OOO, me likey 395's, I've built a few of them now. And still have another in a box to do. IMHO, they need at least 20° blowdown.

Nice work as usual. 

What material is that for the mandrel? I should try that next time, but I pretty much have all sizes now in Aluminum.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good as always!

Have you ever weighed a jug before and after porting to see how much material was removed?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

Roughed in.











Ready to go back together.






195psi..... :msp_ohmy:






The new decal.






And the final numbers.....

Compression: 195psi
Squish: .027
Exhaust: 102°
Transfers: 121°
Intake: 82°


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> OOO, me likey 395's, I've built a few of them now. And still have another in a box to do. IMHO, they need at least 20° blowdown.
> 
> Nice work as usual.
> 
> What material is that for the mandrel? I should try that next time, but I pretty much have all sizes now in Aluminum.



It's some sorta PVC stuff and stuff.

I like it as good as the delrin I was using.......maybe better.



manyhobies said:


> Looking good as always!
> 
> Have you ever weighed a jug before and after porting to see how much material was removed?



I don't have any scales that are accurate enough. I would like to see that though.


----------



## mt.stalker (Mar 14, 2012)

Saweeeeeet !!!


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont see no damn new decal! :hmm3grin2orange:

Aww hell, it was my slow internet connection, sorry man...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> Saweeeeeet !!!



Videos tomorrow. I'll run this beast against my 066 to see where it stacks up.

I like that sig line..........laughter really is the very best medicine!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 14, 2012)

I will be following this one for sure:hmm3grin2orange: I just know you'll have a before and after video Right?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> I dont see no damn new decal! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Aww hell, it was my slow internet connection, sorry man...







Nope........I had the wrong pic in the post.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 14, 2012)

I see you will have the video now...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK said:


> I will be following this one for sure:hmm3grin2orange: *I just know you'll have a before and after video Right?*



Yep.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice looking work. Cant wait for my next one to go under the knife!


----------



## Nardoo (Mar 14, 2012)

Great work Randy. The more I run that little 026 you did, the more I am thinking I need a bigger one to keep it company.

Al.


----------



## captoaklog (Mar 14, 2012)

Mastermind, im new to saw building, i actually just REbuild now. Mostly Old Stihls and Huskys....just for fun, and to beef up a collection.
Can i ask, whats a woods port, squish band, ect....and what would it do for my MS362?
Im mostly a DIYer, and would try a muffler mod just for the express purpose of learning how to....and then bragging that i DID one...

Not trying to take your business, just looking for knowledge


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's some sorta PVC stuff and stuff.
> 
> I like it as good as the delrin I was using.......maybe better.
> 
> ...



Ya, I've used it before, but just in flat stock, and I can't remember the name, but it was the same colour as that. 

395's rule the roost for 90cc saws. I should'a never sold my last one I did. I still have a runner, which I need to go back in, its not as good, and one in a box. I just hardly ever use that size saw anymore.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

captoaklog said:


> Mastermind, im new to saw building, i actually just REbuild now. Mostly Old Stihls and Huskys....just for fun, and to beef up a collection.
> Can i ask, whats a woods port, squish band, ect....and what would it do for my MS362?
> Im mostly a DIYer, and would try a muffler mod just for the express purpose of learning how to....and then bragging that i DID one...
> 
> Not trying to take your business, just looking for knowledge



There is so much reading on here, it'll take ya days to go through it, search for a thread porting 101, that'll get ya started.


----------



## adam32 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm surprised it only blew 155psi stock. My buddy runs three 395's and the stocker blows over 180 and the two Madsens built are right at 200...all of them have at least 2 years of full time timber falling on them too. Is 150 average for a stock 395?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

captoaklog said:


> Mastermind, im new to saw building, i actually just REbuild now. Mostly Old Stihls and Huskys....just for fun, and to beef up a collection.
> Can i ask, whats a woods port, squish band, ect....and what would it do for my MS362?
> Im mostly a DIYer, and would try a muffler mod just for the express purpose of learning how to....and then bragging that i DID one...
> 
> Not trying to take your business, just looking for knowledge



I've learned everything I know about two-stroke engines by studying what I found on this site and a few others. Bell and Jennings also both have some very good info in their books. I would suggest studying all the build threads you can find...then dig in.  



parrisw said:


> Ya, I've used it before, but just in flat stock, and I can't remember the name, but it was the same colour as that.
> 
> 395's rule the roost for 90cc saws. I should'a never sold my last one I did. I still have a runner, which I need to go back in, its not as good, and one in a box. I just hardly ever use that size saw anymore.



It's been big Husky season in the shop lately. I did a 394xp then this 395, now there's a J'red 2095 on the bench.


----------



## tmurph (Mar 14, 2012)

*decompression valve*

Mastermind

Will that saw be able to keep a usable decompression valve? If not can they be woods ported and still retain the decomp function?

Thanks


----------



## jropo (Mar 14, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_razz::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:opcorn::dribble:


To make this even better, the wife might of gave the approval for purchase of one of these the other day!!!!!
I'll have to see if she was serious or not.

At those #'s looks like see's gonna be a beast!!!

Has anyone ever ran a 4' er on one?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

adam32 said:


> I'm surprised it only blew 155psi stock. My buddy runs three 395's and the stocker blows over 180 and the two Madsens built are right at 200...all of them have at least 2 years of full time timber falling on them too. Is 150 average for a stock 395?



I was very surprised at that myself.......I might not have had a good seal on my tester. :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

tmurph said:


> Mastermind
> 
> Will that saw be able to keep a usable decompression valve? If not can they be woods ported and still retain the decomp function?
> 
> Thanks




Yes the decomp still works fine. On some saw you have to press it in every pull though as the compression pops it out.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

adam32 said:


> I'm surprised it only blew 155psi stock. My buddy runs three 395's and the stocker blows over 180 and the two Madsens built are right at 200...all of them have at least 2 years of full time timber falling on them too. Is 150 average for a stock 395?



I'm not, the ones that I've done are around there. And the modded ones with popup have come in around 195psi.



jropo said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :msp_razz::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:opcorn::dribble:
> 
> 
> To make this even better, the wife might of gave the approval for purchase of one of these the other day!!!!!
> ...



My friend runs a 42" on stock 395's. I have a 36" for mine, and I find that's big enough.


----------



## adam32 (Mar 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I'm not, the ones that I've done are around there. And the modded ones with popup have come in around 195psi.



Interesting...I'm curious what Madsens did to get the comp up so high then. I know they don't have popups.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Here's the material I've been using for the last few mandrels.
> 
> Setting up to cut a 56mm mandrel.
> 
> ...



how do you keep up with how much you take out doing it by hand without monitoring w/an indicator???

just turn a bit and check it with a caliper,,, for example take .030 off the Comb Chamb then shave the base the same amount???

Pretty slick actually,, and how do you secure the jug to the mandrel to cut the base?? a big sheetmetal screw W/buggy washer screwed in through the plug hole???


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

adam32 said:


> Interesting...I'm curious what Madsens did to get the comp up so high then. I know they don't have popups.



Are you sure they were pulling 195 with no popup or combustion chamber work?


----------



## deye223 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nardoo said:


> Great work Randy. The more I run that little 026 you did, the more I am thinking I need a bigger one to keep it company.
> 
> Al.



you got that right


----------



## captoaklog (Mar 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> There is so much reading on here, it'll take ya days to go through it, search for a thread porting 101, that'll get ya started.



Thanks, will do!


----------



## deye223 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes the decomp still works fine. On some saw you have to press it in every pull though as the compression pops it out.



yep me 261 is like that


----------



## jropo (Mar 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I'm not, the ones that I've done are around there. And the modded ones with popup have come in around 195psi.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend runs a 42" on stock 395's. I have a 36" for mine, and I find that's big enough.



How does it do w/ the 42''?
Does he run Full or skip?
.404?
I'm sick of wittling w/ the 36.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 14, 2012)

adam32 said:


> Interesting...I'm curious what Madsens did to get the comp up so high then. I know they don't have popups.



Lack of elevation in Centralia maybe? Not sure what the elevation is there.......alot less that here I suppose.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> how do you keep up with how much you take out doing it by hand without monitoring w/an indicator???
> 
> just turn a bit and check it with a caliper,,, for example take .030 off the Comb Chamb then shave the base the same amount???
> 
> Pretty slick actually,, and how do you secure the jug to the mandrel to cut the base?? a big sheetmetal screw W/buggy washer screwed in through the plug hole???



I check the squish.....cut some out.......check the squish.......you get the idea. I figure out how much I want to drop the jug to make my intake timing go where I want it to then cut the squish how much I need to lower to jug plus the squish clearance.

I use a live center against the top of the jug to hold it in place.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

jropo said:


> How does it do w/ the 42''?
> Does he run Full or skip?
> .404?
> I'm sick of wittling w/ the 36.



Skip 3/8"

wittling with a 36"!!!! LOL. Never thought of that. Just double cut, I just like the handling better.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry not trying to hijack Randy. I've never uploaded this vid before, just did now. This is the very first saw I ever ported, still got it. Runs ok. Sounds like a dirt bike, stock muffler too!!.

That's my buddy running the saw. I'm the guy with the axe.

[video=youtube_share;voKt-FLEKhM]http://youtu.be/voKt-FLEKhM[/video]


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I check the squish.....cut some out.......check the squish.......you get the idea. I figure out how much I want to drop the jug to make my intake timing go where I want it to then cut the squish how much I need to lower to jug plus the squish clearance.
> 
> I use a live center against the top of the jug to hold it in place.



Cool,, makes good sense,,, I may give that a try,,,, I suppose the grey plastic is cheaper than delrin,,,,,, ehh???


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Cool,,, I may give that a try,,,, I suppose the grey plastic is cheaper than delrin,,,,,, ehh???



It's about the same price Rick. Terry was picking some of this PVC up a few days ago and offered to grab me a 5' stick of it. I liked getting it in longer lengths than the 1' pieces I was getting of the Delrin. Ideal size for the mandrels I use are 8" so 1' was a waste...


----------



## jropo (Mar 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Skip 3/8"
> 
> wittling with a 36"!!!! LOL. Never thought of that. Just double cut, I just like the handling better.



I bet its major nose heavy, but its something that I could of used a few times.
I do double cut, but I'd like to just power buck through them at times.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

jropo said:


> I bet its major nose heavy, but its something that I could of used a few times.
> I do double cut, but I'd like to just power buck through them at times.



Never run one with anything bigger then a 36" so I'm not sure.


----------



## jropo (Mar 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Sorry not trying to hijack Randy. I've never uploaded this vid before, just did now. This is the very first saw I ever ported, still got it. Runs ok. Sounds like a dirt bike, stock muffler too!!.
> 
> That's my buddy running the saw. I'm the guy with the axe.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;voKt-FLEKhM]http://youtu.be/voKt-FLEKhM[/video]



That was a nice one, saw sounds nice!
Log?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

That video made me dizzy Will.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 14, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Cool,, makes good sense,,, I may give that a try,,,, I suppose the grey plastic is cheaper than delrin,,,,,, ehh???



Rick, your ole' 361 is sittin in Randy's shop right now. That should be fun!


----------



## parrisw (Mar 14, 2012)

jropo said:


> That was a nice one, saw sounds nice!
> Log?



Thanks. That's what they sound like with about 200psi.



Mastermind said:


> That video made me dizzy Will.



Ya I know. My friend was running the camera.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Rick, your ole' 361 is sittin in Randy's shop right now. That should be fun!



Well it's in the house still in the box.......the shop is too small for many more saws.


----------



## adam32 (Mar 14, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Are you sure they were pulling 195 with no popup or combustion chamber work?



I checked the comp myself...about tore my arm off! No popups for sure, I have no idea if they do combustion chamber work. I wouldn't think they do, next time he's here I'll pull a jug and check it.


----------



## adam32 (Mar 14, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> Lack of elevation in Centralia maybe? Not sure what the elevation is there.......alot less that here I suppose.



We checked it at 2600...the saws get run all they way up to 9000.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Mar 14, 2012)

What can I say, awesome saw, great work! Jamestown ferry, going to be a hot day in January!


----------



## jropo (Mar 15, 2012)

How many 394/395's have you done so far?


----------



## Ambull (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Videos tomorrow. I'll run this beast against my 066 to see where it stacks up.
> 
> I like that sig line..........laughter really is the very best medicine!



Nice job Randy, can't wait to see it run against the 066.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 15, 2012)

That cylinder looks great!
The material your using for a mandrel looks like UHMW or MD Nylon. Nice stuff to work with.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

jropo said:


> How many 394/395's have you done so far?



This one makes three......


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 15, 2012)

The stock 394 I had was at 175 and the 395 was at 180 at my house. The base gasket can be left out of them usually to tighten the squish up.


----------



## adam32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's one of the Madsen's 395's. 28" log, 34" bar with the rakers down around .040 on square ground.

[video=youtube;aGLHHZXXDDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGLHHZXXDDQ[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

Video is processing...... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

Before.....

[video=youtube;T4Mt6yj_9nI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Mt6yj_9nI[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

After............

Well crap.....the video crashed during upload.

Trying it again.


----------



## husq2100 (Mar 15, 2012)

adam32 said:


> Here's one of the Madsen's 395's. 28" log, 34" bar with the rakers down around .040 on square ground.
> 
> [video=youtube;aGLHHZXXDDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGLHHZXXDDQ[/video]



was that a work saw?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> After............
> 
> Well crap.....the video crashed during upload.
> 
> Trying it again.



OK finally.....

[video=youtube;eGYMEfUiJf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGYMEfUiJf4[/video]


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bout stinkin' time! I waited a long time for that last vid (ok, maybe minutes). Looks fantastic, and looks like it has some arse to back up a lot of bar and chain. Nice looking work, as always!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Bout stinkin' time! I waited a long time for that last vid (ok, maybe minutes). Looks fantastic, and looks like it has some arse to back up a lot of bar and chain. Nice looking work, as always!



Well it beat my 066 by well over three seconds in that chunk of wood. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Dude!!!*



Mastermind said:


> Well it beat my 066 by well over three seconds in that chunk of wood. :msp_w00t:



I'm not surprised,,, that is one bad Azzed,,,, Orange,,,,, wood eatin beotch!!!:msp_thumbup:

Nice work,,, again!!!!!!


----------



## benp (Mar 15, 2012)

Very Nice Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1uttahere2:


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 15, 2012)

yet again another victory for a husky:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Makes me want one.


----------



## benp (Mar 15, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Makes me want one.



A modified 39xx is a fun nastiness unto itself....:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Makes me want one.



Hold the phone there Jocko. :hmm3grin2orange:



Your 2095 is on the bench right now. The hardest part will be fixing that fudged up bar stud, but it should be a running dude when you get it back.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 15, 2012)

That was a huge gain on the 395:msp_ohmy:. Very impressed with the gain Randy!!! You just may meet my 395 one of these days but I can't bring myself to part with it for a few days.....yet:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## REJ2 (Mar 15, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Makes me want one.



I just read his sig. Randy, you must be buying them stickers by the hundreds? Ever sleep?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK said:


> That was a huge gain on the 395:msp_ohmy:. Very impressed with the gain Randy!!! You just may meet my 395 one of these days but I can't bring myself to part with it for a few days.....yet:hmm3grin2orange:



Well it's probably good that you can't part with it just yet. I'm about two weeks behind and my help is clearing a lot for the next few days. I'll be getting caught back up someday though.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be getting caught back up someday though.



YEA RIGHT :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Hold the phone there Jocko. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 2095 is on the bench right now. The hardest part will be fixing that fudged up bar stud, but it should be a running dude when you get it back.




Edit: I want one in orange.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

REJ2 said:


> I just read his sig. Randy, you must be buying them stickers by the hundreds? Ever sleep?



I try to work 10 - 12 hours a day, and normally get 4 saws a week done. The shipping, fielding calls, local customers, and scrounging parts costs me quite a bit of time...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Edit: I want one in orange.



LOL I see what you mean now. I'll just chunk this J'red in the trash bin for ya. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hang on to it Randy! Dont let it wool you around!! Awesome saw mang!!


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well it's probably good that you can't part with it just yet. I'm about two weeks behind and my help is clearing a lot for the next few days. I'll be getting caught back up someday though.



All good things to those who wait, and it is worth the wait!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> All good things to those who wait, and it is worth the wait!



Has that 460 been getting any fuel put through it???


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well it beat my 066 by well over three seconds in that chunk of wood. :msp_w00t:



I'm not one little bit surprised after watching that vid. That thing is STRONG!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not one little bit surprised after watching that vid. That thing is STRONG!



I think I'll be using those numbers again. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Has that 460 been getting any fuel put through it???



Plan to this weekend. I need a break from my remodeling. So does my wallet, lol. If the mushrooms arent popping, I think Im gonna go play with the 460 for a while.


----------



## adam32 (Mar 15, 2012)

husq2100 said:


> was that a work saw?



Yes, that saw has hundreds and hundreds of hours on it.


----------



## adam32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I think I'll be using those numbers again. :msp_thumbup:



I would too! That's a strong running saw! Good work!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Plan to this weekend. I need a break from my remodeling. So does my wallet, lol. If the mushrooms arent popping, I think Im gonna go play with the 460 for a while.




Did somebody say,,, "Shrooms?????"


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 15, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Did somebody say,,, "Shrooms?????"



Heck yes! You hunt morels Rick?


----------



## Ambull (Mar 15, 2012)

Well for those who don't know, this is my saw........ 


That second cut in the vid was really impressive. Just hold the saw in the wood and let it chew away. It sounded like it was running pretty high RPM's through the cut.

Here is another "before" video. It doesn't have anywhere near the snot it has now.

chainsaw :: 006-8.mp4 video by jmueller57 - Photobucket

Thanks Randy!


----------



## jropo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, me like!!!!:msp_thumbsup:
Looks like you really might want have your footing before you set it to the wood.
Looks like it would pull your arms off, and alot of chain. :msp_thumbup:

I want one, I want one, I want one!!!!


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I try to work 10 - 12 hours a day, and normally get 4 saws a week done. The shipping, fielding calls, local customers, and scrounging parts costs me quite a bit of time...



I'd love to come help/work with ya and learn a thing or two. But...the commute might be a little rough every day.


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2012)

jropo said:


> Has anyone ever ran a 4' er on one?



I run a 42" full comp on mine which is stock and it handles it fine.

Too bad Randy's so busy or I might consider having it tweaked. :hmm3grin2orange:

I do love the sound of a 395!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Mar 16, 2012)

*Impressive Randy!*

I Clocked the first cut around 23sec and the second around 17!
Is that the exact same chain / Sharpness?
Do Save those #'s, as I would like them applied to my 395 as soon as I can get the cash together.
Need to recoupe from a receint from a 562 purchase first.


----------



## jropo (Mar 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> I run a 42" full comp on mine which is stock and it handles it fine.
> 
> Too bad Randy's so busy or I might consider having it tweaked. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I do love the sound of a 395!



How long does it take you to file?


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> LOL I see what you mean now. I'll just chunk this J'red in the trash bin for ya. :msp_thumbup:



I have a picture of that saw saved as my wallpaper on my I-Mac. To say I miss it is an understatement.


----------



## Logger4Life (Mar 16, 2012)

*395 is 3 seconds faster in the same piece of woodthan a 066*

You Stihl guys hear and see that with your own two eye's and the 395 is only 93.6 cc and a 066 91. 2cc or something like that . That is only a 2.4 cc's difference and a 3 second lead I think you Stihl guy's should watch this video a couple hundred times so you can see what a 90cc saw should run like . I bet my ECsaws 390xp will stick right with that 066 and it's only 87.7 cc's 4 cc's smaller yet just as fast. As soon as I can figure out how to upload a video I will and you guy can let me know what you think.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 16, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> I bet my ECsaws 390xp will stick right with that 066



......I bet GypoLogger's would beat it.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Randy, if you double cut with the 066, like you did the first cut with the 395, I can see why it was 3 seconds slower.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well it beat my 066 by well over three seconds in that chunk of wood. :msp_w00t:



Yep, Husky's rule, Stihl's drool.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ......I bet GypoLogger's would beat it.......Hahahahahaha!



The master's timing no's are in millimetres and not part there of! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2012)

jropo said:


> How long does it take you to file?



A while. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2012)

Ambull said:


> Well for those who don't know, this is my saw........
> 
> 
> That second cut in the vid was really impressive. Just hold the saw in the wood and let it chew away. It sounded like it was running pretty high RPM's through the cut.
> ...



I'm glad you showed up. This was a nice saw to work on. Thanks for giving a chance to do the mods for you.....it was a pleasure.



wendell said:


> I run a 42" full comp on mine which is stock and it handles it fine.
> 
> Too bad Randy's so busy or I might consider having it tweaked. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I do love the sound of a 395!



I'm catching up Bro. 



SierraWoodsman said:


> I Clocked the first cut around 23sec and the second around 17!
> Is that the exact same chain / Sharpness?
> Do Save those #'s, as I would like them applied to my 395 as soon as I can get the cash together.
> Need to recoupe from a receint from a 562 purchase first.



No the first video was a 24" full chisel......I thought it was a little short so in the next video I installed a 28" with skip.



Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Randy, if you double cut with the 066, like you did the first cut with the 395, I can see why it was 3 seconds slower.:msp_thumbup:



Yeah that log needed strapped down. I did just that when I ran the next saw for the next round of videos. 

I deserve that little smack for being in too be a hurry. Thanks Dennis!!! :msp_tongue:

Now I have packages to mail........later. :cool2:


----------



## jropo (Mar 16, 2012)

wendell said:


> A while. :hmm3grin2orange:




I bet. It seems like it takes forever to file the skip 36, can't imagine a full 42. Would be nice on the days when I'm getting paid by the hour though.



Mastermind said:


> I'm glad you showed up. This was a nice saw to work on. Thanks for giving a chance to do the mods for you.....it was a pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we are all glad. Thanks.

Skip will get you across bigger wood but, its ssssssssssslllllllllllllllllllooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww.
That saw made it look fast.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 16, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Yep, Husky's rule, Stihl's drool.



No drool watching you "Canadian Culls" pull that stub over with a rope.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## dk27 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not getting the concept of shaving the base of a jug and cutting the squish band? It seems counter productive.On this build it increased the squish ,yet comp increased?Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 16, 2012)

for every tiny bit of squish band you remove ,the combustion chamber shrinks some. so after taking several thou out of the squish the chamber is cc's smaller so that in itself will up the compression. so ,even if the squish is set with a larger gap the compression will be higher becouse of the smaller combustion chamber.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2012)

dk27 said:


> I'm not getting the concept of shaving the base of a jug and cutting the squish band? It seems counter productive.On this build it increased the squish ,yet comp increased?Anyone care to enlighten me?



Squish with a base gasket was more before the build.....

Terry nailed it BTW.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No drool watching you "Canadian Culls" pull that stub over with a rope.......Hahahahahaha!



Don't you have some "Canadian Cull" relatives? And I have no idea what you mean by pull the stub over? Unless your talking about yourself Mr Stubby. hahahahahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah hahahahahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## jropo (Mar 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Don't you have some "Canadian Cull" relatives? And I have no idea what you mean by pull the stub over? Unless your talking about yourself Mr Stubby. hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah



Wasen't there a house on the back side of that tree?


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2012)

jropo said:


> Wasen't there a house on the back side of that tree?



Oh if that's what he was talking about, then ya there was, maybe 10-15' away. Likely we didn't need to pull it over but it was safer.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Oh if that's what he was talking about, then ya there was, maybe 10-15' away. Likely we didn't need to pull it over but it was safer.



Hard to be sure what Ol' Dennis is going on about........but you can be sure it ain't something sweet and nice..... :cool2:


----------



## dk27 (Mar 17, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> for every tiny bit of squish band you remove ,the combustion chamber shrinks some. so after taking several thou out of the squish the chamber is cc's smaller so that in itself will up the compression. so ,even if the squish is set with a larger gap the compression will be higher becouse of the smaller combustion chamber.



Thanks for the answer folks


----------



## jdubbmancandy (Jun 10, 2012)

*mushrooms*



Bowtie said:


> Heck yes! You hunt morels Rick?



we have some good chantrels here


----------

